# Merry Tossmas!



## JasonGoodwin (Dec 10, 2007)

Regardless of what everyone's feelings are about Christmas, this has a unique twist:

Stoplight: Merry Tossmas


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Dec 10, 2007)




----------



## Seb (Dec 10, 2007)

Loved It!


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Dec 10, 2007)




----------



## kvanlaan (Dec 10, 2007)

Really enjoyed that! Thanks!


----------



## JasonGoodwin (Dec 11, 2007)

kvanlaan said:


> Really enjoyed that! Thanks!


Good! I'm glad you did. 

Now let's see if they play that at the next ACLU or Americans United for Separation of Church and State meeting. They would be in for a shock!


----------



## Kevin (Dec 11, 2007)

Loved it.


----------



## javajedi (Dec 11, 2007)

Thanks.
And, Merry Tossmas!


----------

